# World’s Largest Windows Error Message



## iMav (Mar 31, 2007)

Now this is hillarious ... this is just too damn funny and awesome ...

You’d think the computers powering the gigantic billboards in Times Square would be running something other than Windows.

Even Times Square can’t avoid the dreaded Windows error messages. At least they didn’t get the blue screen.

*farm1.static.flickr.com/169/440537728_5a9ece12b6.jpg

*farm1.static.flickr.com/168/440537722_9fb58dd88d.jpg

*Source*


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 31, 2007)

*webpages.charter.net/kylegdb/smilies/38.gif *img116.exs.cx/img116/1231/z7shysterical.gif
LOL... real funny... *img65.imageshack.us/img65/7250/4405377285a9ece12b6nsz6.jpg *img245.imageshack.us/img245/3316/tfr612ix4.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

ROFL It really looks good


----------



## anandk (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## shantanu (Mar 31, 2007)

Lol!!!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2007)

I'd seen this a while ago but I did not post it. I know what sort of responses I would get.

Anyway, nice post. Thanks for doing the dirty job on my behalf.


----------



## casanova (Mar 31, 2007)

Ha ha very funny. Any idea how many calls did MS get


----------



## mediator (Mar 31, 2007)

Hehe, reliability unlimited!


----------



## shantanu (Mar 31, 2007)

this is only an Error message... You would not mind a Porn film displayed there by mistake, but if a Error message comes then you all make it a issue...


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah, everyone is so stupid. It is only a regular error message on Windows. Granted it appeared on a huge hoarding on the world's busiest street, but so what! It is _only an error message_. No big deal at all!


----------



## mediator (Mar 31, 2007)

Whose fault will it be then if they show porny? and whose fault will it be if an error messege pops up in between? There's a clear difference!


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 31, 2007)

cool he he he..


----------



## lalam (Mar 31, 2007)

Ha ha ha great must have been embarrasing lol


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

Lol R* should include this in GTA4


----------



## shantanu (Mar 31, 2007)

i think this error message is from windows thats why you all are going so crazy about this, if this thing would have ran on APPLE or something else and then this error came up. then i think a thread also wont even existed here


----------



## aryayush (Mar 31, 2007)

You are just as much of a fanboy as the next person, shantanu_webmaster.

You are so uptight about a funny thread. Loosen up, man. Can't you see people are just having fun!


----------



## shantanu (Mar 31, 2007)

i am too having fun buddy!!  nothing personal yaar!! i was just .....

cool!!!! i looooossseeeneeed   uppppp  hehe


----------



## mediator (Mar 31, 2007)

^Ur wrong!


> if this thing would have ran on APPLE or something else


The point is I never encountered that "if" on "something else", and dunno abt apple and never saw about it in this forum!


----------



## shantanu (Mar 31, 2007)

ok i am wrong... but as arya said have fun in this funny thread ... we will discuss it in another thread


----------



## als2 (Mar 31, 2007)

*img246.imageshack.us/img246/8399/thumbsup4kk.gif
*www.clicksmilies.com/s0105/mittelgrosse/medium-smiley-064.gif


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice, if it was win98 it would have been that illegal operation dialog. Scared the s*** out of me the first time I saw it.


----------



## iMav (Mar 31, 2007)

its dxdiag error ... thats what more surprising ...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 31, 2007)

haha lol


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 31, 2007)

Lol....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 1, 2007)

too cool man


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 1, 2007)

@Shantanu-Tried my best to get Apple error messages, but couldn't find one  Even Google just wants to show the same Windows error message posted here   So, Arayush has the upper hand here. One more fanboy wins


----------



## ilugd (Apr 1, 2007)

why can't you get apple error messages. I have a Mac in the studio and a project mix mixer is connected to it. If the mixer is turned off while the system is on, it crashes. I don't know how to get a printscreen when it is crashed otherwise I would have taken. Or maybe I will take a shot with a digital camera and post

By the way last wednesday at Delhi Internation departure terminal at 1 am the LCD display terminal at the Air Sahara counter (It is a big one) had internet explorer open with the unable to open error and there was another dialog with "insert the windows xp installation disk" Didn't have a camera ready then.


----------



## aryayush (Apr 1, 2007)

phreak0utt said:
			
		

> @Shantanu-Tried my best to get Apple error messages, but couldn't find one  Even Google just wants to show the same Windows error message posted here   So, Arayush has the upper hand here. One more fanboy wins


 LOL! Well, you cannot find one this big. But you can certainly find lots of Mac OS X error messages on Google.

Of course they are not even half as frequent as Windows.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ i wd agree on that... but please lets not discuss wich is the better os on this thread...


----------



## aryayush (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah, let's not.


----------



## Josan (Apr 1, 2007)

Ohhh this error i realy a big one ,,,,, as i think that the Apple must not b having this same error !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shantanu (Apr 1, 2007)

a last fact: 

i agree that windows has many errors but APPLE also does  have many erros .. what say... means they are discoverd till date and yet counting... 

*macs.about.com/cs/operatingsystem1/a/error_codes.htm
*www.appleerrorcodes.com/



> 1. Items listed in [brackets] are old result code meanings.
> 2. ???? This information was not available.I/O System Errors -17 controlErr Driver can't respond to Control call
> -18 statusErr Driver can't respond to Status call
> -19 readErr Driver can't respond to Read call
> ...


----------



## iMav (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ what do u have to say to that arya ... 

if there's 1 thing apple shud fear ... its shantanu


----------



## alok4best (Apr 1, 2007)

OMG...itali lambi list


----------



## Pathik (Apr 1, 2007)

arey yaar if there are ERROR CODES that doesnt mean that there will be ERRORS evytime u use the OS...
IMO You should compare on wich OS do u get errors/BSODs etc more frequently rather than listing the error codes...


----------



## iMav (Apr 1, 2007)

as long as ther will be 1 best OS there will be flames in its name - mav3


----------



## shantanu (Apr 1, 2007)

@pathiks .. i think this statement also implies on WIndows.... dont you think so... the error which was shown at the top also not comes up every time... i think... dont you think so...

and i never got any errors on my windows.. none BSOD , nothing... even if you use windows normally as you use MAC then errors wont come this way..
Pirated software is copied this way that file curroption occurs frequently... as the Disc's are copied on highest speed possible,,, and we all know what happens when Disc's are burbed on 52X... and with a bad quality media..
and if you have original Xp, and proper updates installed i dont think many errors come..


----------



## iMav (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ +1


----------



## Pathik (Apr 1, 2007)

yep shantanu that applies to all oses.. Btw even i havent ever encountered a bsod wen using xp or vista.. I was jus pointing out that we shd discuss errors and the frequency of their occurence rather than pointing out total error codes.. Btw y r we fighting on a fun topic like this...


----------



## iMav (Apr 1, 2007)

but if u havnt encountered an occurance then for u the occurance shud be *0 ... bole toh error free Windows ...
*


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 1, 2007)

Oops!!! I forgot to mention BIG error messages like the one posted. I did checkout the error code site, but I was on the hunt for onscreen displays.... Well, like the others say, lets not make it a Fight Club topic


----------



## planetcall (Apr 1, 2007)

Free publicity to Windows.....


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 1, 2007)

Dude the list is too long man.........cant we have any OS with minimum possible errors.....


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 1, 2007)

^^yeah , thats why Linux is there.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 1, 2007)

Mast hai yaar


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Apr 1, 2007)

what a mess my P4 run better


----------



## Pathik (Apr 1, 2007)

i said no bsods @mav.. Not no ERRORS


----------

